# My New Partner



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

I recently bought a 4 month old thoroughbred mare. Not quite sure what I am going to name her. I havent gotten her yet because she is still being weaned and I should be able to pick her up after the 13th of November. I plan on showing her in weanling and young horse classes so she gets show experience, I doubt we will win but just to get out there and get experience is okay with me. Barn and stall is all ready for her, just waiting on the feed. Can't Wait!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck in your shows!


----------

